# Frankie’s Classic Car Fest – Sunday 1st September (Dunton, Essex)



## Testor VTS

Anyone going to this event from the site? Will be nice to see some classics :thumb:


----------



## keithjmason

Was thinking about it. 

Anyone been before?


----------



## Testor VTS

Well, I'm just a few miles away, so I will pop down!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

I'll definitely be going to this. Haven't been before but sounds like it'll be a good day out, especially as I only live 5 minutes away.


----------



## TonyH38

In my diary the 1st September is on a Monday 2014


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

TonyH38 said:


> In my diary the 1st September is on a Monday 2014


Its on the 31st August, not the 1st September. :thumb:


----------

